

AnyPerk (YC W12) Raises $1.4M To Help Startups Offer Perks To Employees - tarof
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/11/anyperk-raises-1-4m-from-digital-garage-and-others-to-help-startups-offer-perks-to-employees/

======
moocow01
Every company I have ever worked at has had these "perks" of a discount store
that has a mixed bag of "deals" from a bunch of random consumer companies - I
can assure you that no employee is being retained because they get 15% off of
movie tickets. Its not meant to be directed at AnyPerk but I have to wonder
why these sorts of "perks" are offered at all. Amongst myself and other
coworkers they are pretty much irrelevant and usually forgotten. Perhaps Ill
use a discount on a cell phone or cable service contract if I remember but
saving 10 bucks at Safeway is equivalent to the coupons I get in the mail.

~~~
Nursie
Had this sort of stuff on offer at a (very) large corporate I worked for as
well. I never heard of anyone using them, but I guess someone must have made
something off the deal.

That said, $LARGECORP were very savvy about their finances, so I wouldn't be
at all surprised if the external 'perk' provider got a small cut when they
sent business to the movies or restaurants or wherever, and $LARGECORP
actually took money for giving the perk provider access to their employee
base.

Maybe someone with the knowledge can jump in, does the coupon provider
(AnyPerk) get a cut of the discounted purchases?

------
magic5227
Is it just me or all these "perks" just discounts on things people shouldn't
be spending their money on?

I assumed this would be actual perks like free gym memberships that when
purchased in bulk lets the site negotiate for startups.

------
meritt
Dear AnyPerk,

Please don't fuck it up like your predecessor BetterWorks by wasting money on
a needlessly lavish environment, fostering a sexist brogrammer culture or
hiring more people than minimally necessary.

Good luck and congratulations!

~~~
hkmurakami
I know the founders personally and can tell you that they are down to earth,
really likeable guys who don't have the brogrammer culture in them at all. :)

~~~
jvrossb
Seconded.

~~~
freddealmeida
I knew them in japan before they were anyperk. you guys remember mieple?

------
pazimzadeh
Doesn't a service like AnyPerk ensure that all startups offer about the same
perks, thereby defeating the purpose of having unique perks?

Also, their perks remind me of what you would typically find in a coupon book,
with the exception of Getaround and iCracked.

------
lquist
So now YC is literally funding coupon books? Why do people aim so low?

~~~
cperciva
It's not just a coupon book... it's a coupon book _on the internet_!

------
gamblor956
These aren't really perks. They're group discounts, and they're not even as
good as the one that my (old-school) employer or various bar associations
provide.

BetterWorks at least offered a perk-style sytem: employees were given an
"allowance" to spend each week or month and could spend it on whatever BW had
in their system.

Here's hoping AnyPerk gets better soon enough to matter.

~~~
adrr
Wonder if they make money on the other side of the perk as well. Price per
lead fee they charge their partners.

------
avelis
In my opinion some of the best office culture/perks have been autonomy of
task, ability to persue mastery and a sense of valued purpose. While hard to
quantify and difficult to implement, such a work environment can be quite
desirable from a motivational standpoint.

------
webwielder
Just remember: the greatest perk of all is flexible working hours and
location. And a couch.

------
nextstep
We live in silly times.

------
didip
AnyPerk guys,

CSS styles is not loading on my computer (Firefox 19).

The CSS request is 301 redirect and I got this warning "This Connection is
Untrusted".

See: [https://AnyPerkSSL-30563771.us-
west-1.elb.amazonaws.com/asse...](https://AnyPerkSSL-30563771.us-
west-1.elb.amazonaws.com/assets/application-58c69c5e35e1f7180c3874bb8931cee6.css)

